
How “uncivilized” people groups sleep - chrisdotcode
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1119282/
======
smileypete
The guy who wrote the paper is a blind physiotherapist, a google search leads
to this documentary on Vimeo:

[https://vimeo.com/108469655](https://vimeo.com/108469655)

(and _that_ is why time spent trawling the new articles can pay off...)

